# Jacobs Well - 160907



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,
Will be launching from the Jacobs Well ramp around 11am for a 4 hour paddle/fish out to Tuleen Island chasing flathead, jew and bream. Should be a nice day out.


----------

